# Lost my job because i was sick.



## johnkenn (21 Jul 2012)

I would appreciate any advice here on what i need to do. I lost my job just because I was diagnosis with type 1 diabetes. Just because i requested my Manager to adjust my shift so i could be taking my insulin, only for him to tell me that he can not guaranty me job anymore that my 3 months contract i signed have expired. I worked 5 days after the expiration of my contract before i got sick.


----------



## Complainer (21 Jul 2012)

Sounds like a difficult situation - if you only had a 3 month contract, then I don't think you will have any grounds for action. Once the contract expires, it expires - regardless of your health. It might be worth talking to NERA and the Equality Authority to see if your medical condition gives you any special protection, but in case of a fixed term contract, I don't think it does.


----------



## confide (24 Jul 2012)

If you worked for 5 days after the contract - then you were simply working without a contract. It doesn't sound like you have a case. 

But you should ask an employment law expert.


----------

